# Help me Return to stock



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I think I might have used something called revolutionary to root my girlfriends phone but I really don't know for sure. What is the best way to in Unroot?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yamaha_wins (Feb 13, 2012)

couldnt you just flash the oem firmware


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trter's thunderbolt all-in-one root tool can be used to easily revert even a revolutionary rooted thunderbolt to stock unrooted s-on so long as you have a compatible computer.

Edit: here's the link to that thread for more information and DL link

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/27310-[ALL-IN-ONE]-The-HTC-Thunderbolt-Tool!

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yamaha_wins said:


> couldnt you just flash the oem firmware


He surely can't if his GF's thunderbolt is revolutionary rooted...

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Trter's thunderbolt all-in-one root tool can be used to easily revert even a revolutionary rooted thunderbolt to stock unrooted s-on so long as you have a compatible computer.
> 
> Edit: here's the link to that thread for more information and DL link
> 
> ...


Sadly my hard drive crashed and her computer is pretty old and I think running win xp. I'll take a look at the link. So even if I am wrong and didn't use revolutionary this tool will work?

Thanks for your help. I know all about rooting and Unrooting the droid and my nexus is rooted and switching roms daily but I haven't paid any attention to her thunderbolt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

otter said:


> Sadly my hard drive crashed and her computer is pretty old and I think running win xp. I'll take a look at the link. So even if I am wrong and didn't use revolutionary this tool will work?
> 
> Thanks for your help. I know all about rooting and Unrooting the droid and my nexus is rooted and switching roms daily but I haven't paid any attention to her thunderbolt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm not positive which windows versions are compatible, but it's worth a try. And yes, it will work to reverse other rooting methods.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## yamaha_wins (Feb 13, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> He surely can't if his GF's thunderbolt is revolutionary rooted...
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


ic, never really read about the revolutionary root, guess ill not assume.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Quickdraw, I've never done it, so.... what happens if you flash an RUU over revolutionary? Will it only flash the firmware, but not replace the bootloader?


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Obaterista93 said:


> Quickdraw, I've never done it, so.... what happens if you flash an RUU over revolutionary? Will it only flash the firmware, but not replace the bootloader?


exactly.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

trter10 said:


> exactly.


That's what I thought, but I wasn't willing to try it for the sake of curiosity.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Sigh I just got around to this today and I see it's no longer available in the post. What other method do you suggest?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrioid (Jun 21, 2011)

otter said:


> Sigh I just got around to this today and I see it's no longer available in the post. What other method do you suggest?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Try this one. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1703455

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks. How do I find out which radios she is on? I'm not familiar with the thunderbolt settings and I don't know where to find that. What should I look for exactly? I went to "about phone" and searched through just about everything there. However I didn't see any mention of radios. There are a whole lot of numbers but I don't see anything with the extension .19 or lower

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrioid (Jun 21, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken the radio is your baseband. If you never flashed the combo radios thru Hboot (bootloader) then you should be okay.

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------

